# Bezel On A Vostok Chronograph



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi All,

I received this today:










(sellers photo)

It's jolly nice apart from the bezel which doesnt feel quite right to me.

It's a unidirectional bezel, not the same as the normal Amphibia bezels. It's really loose. I can move it up/down/left/right, even in and out slightly. It's very loose to turn it and makes a loud 'plinking' sound instead of the clicking you would expect.

I don't know if these are supposed to be like this, so not sure if I should send it back or not.

Should I try to pull it off and refit it? I don't know how this should be done as there's very little information about these watches on the internet.

Cheers


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

imho I would leave it well alone, you may make the problem worse.

Send it back to the seller and get him to sort it out.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

If it's anything like the ÐÐ¼Ñ„Ð¸Ð±Ð¸Ñ (Amphibian) bezel it's just a fine springy wire like piece riding in a grove inside the bezel. My ÐÐ¼Ñ„Ð¸Ð±Ð¸Ñ had a loose and easy to turn bezel when it arrived. I just popped it off and put a bit of a bend in the springy piece to firm it up. Do a Google search for "adjusting Vostok bezels", and you will come up with some pages that will give you some insight. 

Later,

William


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

It's a unidirectional bezel, so not the usual Vostok thing. Meh....I'll contact the seller first. It's not too big an issue actually, just a bit annoying.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It's likely a simple arrangement with a thicker bent springy wire that hooks into a small recess in the case. The other end sticks up under the bezel and catches on a series of ramped notches in the bezel.

Later,

William


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I took it off and found this:










The ratchet wire is pretty weedy and only goes half way round.

I fashioned a new ratchet out of a paperclip:










It was better with this, but not ideal, so I adjusted it so that it formed a rough hexagon instead of a circle (forgot to take a pic).

It was very fiddly to get it on, but it's fine now! It feels nice and solid.

Thanks for the advice William. I didn't expect it to be such a simple arrangement.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It's the same arrangement that many Chinese diver's watches use, such as the MWCs.

Glad it worked out.

Later,

William


----------

